# Decca drol and sildenafil beta test



## Chad_Frazier (Nov 20, 2014)

Decca drol and sildenafil beta test sponsored by www.ironmaglabs.com www.ironmagresearch.com www.gymntonic.com and help from Wesley Inman and John Connor .So halfway through this 30 day run.Feeling very good . strength has shot up considerably. Retaining a bit of water pretty bloated. I've gained 5 lbs these past 15 days about half is water. Def not the best gains I've achieved on ph but not the worst either.This would be great for a newbie to phs.
Pros
Libido is awesome
Strength up
Acne none
Aggression very slight
Gyno none
Headaches slight
Sleep good
Cons
Water retention
Low weight gain


----------

